# A little help please



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

I’m going to try and do my non resident tax this year, we don’t rent out the home, so I need to do two submissions for myself and my wife. I’m happy with the online form but calculating the tax still stumps me. I have the latest copy of my IBI and we’re based in Manilva (Malaga). Can anyone help with this please


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe it's 24% (19% if you live in an EU member state) of 1.1% of the catastral value. So if the value of the property is €100,000, it's 24% (or 19%) of €1,100.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

May be you know this but I was caught out once and had to complete new forms 

When you complete the second 410 you need to start from the beginning That is you cannot just use the first one by deleting your info and inserting your wife’s details 

That is because each form has a unique bar code.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Juan C said:


> May be you know this but I was caught out once and had to complete new forms
> 
> When you complete the second 410 you need to start from the beginning That is you cannot just use the first one by deleting your info and inserting your wife’s details
> 
> That is because each form has a unique bar code.



Thanks


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> I’m going to try and do my non resident tax this year, we don’t rent out the home, so I need to do two submissions for myself and my wife. I’m happy with the online form but calculating the tax still stumps me. I have the latest copy of my IBI and we’re based in Manilva (Malaga). Can anyone help with this please


We've used the info' from .....Non-resident imputed income tax - Form 210 (2017 and previous) - Andalucia.com to complete ours for the last 3 years and had no problems.

HTH
Good luck.

BTW we're based in Alicante but the info' is still pertinent.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

So I did my taxes Monday and paid in the bank, got my receipt all happy out. Received an email from our lawyer today that she had done our 2018 taxes for us and here's the bill. Its very simple, she completed 2017 but at no point have we asked or requested her to do our 2018 taxes. Spain is very slow to do stuff when you ask, but seem to be hitting the ball out of the park when you don't ask. 1 I won't be paying her and 2 my figures were the same as hers, so I happy with that. lol


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan C said:


> May be you know this but I was caught out once and had to complete new forms
> 
> When you complete the second 410 you need to start from the beginning That is you cannot just use the first one by deleting your info and inserting your wife’s details
> 
> That is because each form has a unique bar code.



Once you "validate" the form to check for mistakes you can then "export" the form before you generate the bar coded forms and save this on your computer. You can then "import" the form with all the previous details, change what's required and then generate new bar coded forms. This saves you from starting back at the beginning.

I also save the bar coded form (pdf) before printing and the imported form to assist with the next tax year.......Makes it so much easier.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> So I did my taxes Monday and paid in the bank, got my receipt all happy out. Received an email from our lawyer today that she had done our 2018 taxes for us and here's the bill. Its very simple, she completed 2017 but at no point have we asked or requested her to do our 2018 taxes. Spain is very slow to do stuff when you ask, but seem to be hitting the ball out of the park when you don't ask. 1 I won't be paying her and 2 my figures were the same as hers, so I happy with that. lol


Well done. 
Do save your receipts and any imported forms. It will make it so much easier next year.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

We keep everything and all correspondents, scan warranties to the computer and keep them all on file. I keep this in a folder with the expire year so I can delete as required. I'm a Control Freak


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> We keep everything and all correspondents, scan warranties to the computer and keep them all on file. I keep this in a folder with the expire year so I can delete as required. I'm a Control Freak


Just to update, after a few emails back and forth, and my offer to supply the emails where there was no mention of us asking to have our 2018 taxes done, our lawyer isn't looking for the fee and has removed us from their list where we could be in the same situation next year


----------

